# Naerok bandsaw



## Bob Chapman (14 Mar 2009)

A little while ago one of my neighbours gave me a Naerok bandsaw which had belonged to her late husband. Its a three wheel machine and although I can see it's not the highest quality, it has been useful for small light cuts and I've used it a few times for demonstrations because the machine is small enough to fit in the car along with everything else I take on demos. 

Unfortunately the drive belt broke recently (during a demo, wouldn't you know!). It has a circular cross section and is made of plastic which might be polyurethane - whatever it is, it doesn't melt when heated but instead it expands alarmingly and then crumbles. Because I tried to melt the ends together to repair the belt, I now don't know exactly how long it was, but its around 650-660mm and the cross sectional diameter is 8mm.

The bandsaw has no model number on it, but does anyone know where I might try to find a replacement drive belt? I've done a search on the web and haven't found anywhere yet, although I've not given up totally.

Bob


----------



## John. B (14 Mar 2009)

Screwfix sell blades for a Nearok bandsaw. Might be worth a call to sus out their sources for a drive band.

PS you could always hold a length of cord around the wheels to get the definitive belt length.

John. B


----------



## CHJ (14 Mar 2009)

Bob you can buy the heat joining belting by the metre from here,

http://www.lathes.co.uk/page4.html


----------



## Bob Chapman (14 Mar 2009)

Thanks all, 

I've ordered the replacement belt from the link that Chas has mentioned above. I spoke to a very helpful chap called Tony Griffiths who said he gets about four requests a week for these Naerok belts. He also said he could supply any kind of drive belt, so there you are - he couldn't have been more helpful.

Bob


----------

